# Which Police Station for NI



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking at Google Map to see where to go to apply for NI. In Marbella, I can see - 

Cuartel de la Guardia Civil

or

Compañia de la Guardia Civil de Marbella

What's the difference and which one should we visit?

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

brocher said:


> Looking at Google Map to see where to go to apply for NI. In Marbella, I can see -
> 
> Cuartel de la Guardia Civil
> 
> ...


You want the National Police station, not the guardia or local!! Not sure where that is in Marbella - Torremolinos yes, but not Marbella - sorry!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Found it! Thanks, jojo!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

They all work differently, so I cant tell you what to do - the one here will take your name and details and then give you an appointment to return with filled forms and payment receipts to pick up the "NUMBER" !! However, TOP TIP: take originals and photocopies with you of everything, passport, rental contract, EHIC... everything you can think you may need!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh - hadn't thought of rental contract and EHIC!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

brocher said:


> Oh - hadn't thought of rental contract and EHIC!


They may not want them - I cant remember, all I do know is that if you havent got them with you, they will!!!! In fact that kinda sums spain up (and I love it) 

"Always expect the unexpected" and Photo copy your kitchen sink if you're venturing into officialdom!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> Looking at Google Map to see where to go to apply for NI. In Marbella, I can see -
> 
> Cuartel de la Guardia Civil
> 
> ...


if you look on the first post of the NIE sticky, there's a link which gives all the_ oficinas de extranjero_ - which is where you need to go


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> if you look on the first post of the NIE sticky, there's a link which gives all the_ oficinas de extranjero_ - which is where you need to go


Here you go Brocher:

OFICINA DE EXTRANJEROS DE MARBELLA
Av. Arias de Velasco, s/n
29600 - Marbella
(Málaga)
Tel.: 952762663 
(Horario: De lunes a viernes de 9.00 a 14.00) 

You owe me a pint when we finally meet!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We don't have the Policia National, so here it is completely different, a woman in a government office down the road questions you to see if you speak Spanish, gives you loads of papers, bank, police, ayuntamiento etc.

Pay the fee at the bank, fill in the form for the Guardia check, copies of passports, marriage certificate, certificate from the Ayuntamiento saying that we cohabited, never have figured out how they knew

Took the lot back to the lady including passport type photographs, she the sent the papers off and in about three months later we had N.I.E., which then made the ferries and flights cheaper, the sole object of the exercise


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Here you go Brocher:
> 
> OFICINA DE EXTRANJEROS DE MARBELLA
> Av. Arias de Velasco, s/n
> ...


Ha, I'd found the address but was just wondering if "arrive early" meant 9.00am or much later, like so many of the shops and offices -so that'll be two pints I owe you already!!

Suppose we've got the correct form - Ex14?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> Ha, I'd found the address but was just wondering if "arrive early" meant 9.00am or much later, like so many of the shops and offices -so that'll be two pints I owe you already!!
> 
> Suppose we've got the correct form - Ex14?


your daughter will be living here, yes?

then she needs the EX16 - the resident cert one - her NIE will be issued at the same time


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Really? This is so confusing? I'm sure I even read somewhere that Eu citizens don't need to do the residence form now?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> Really? This is so confusing? I'm sure I even read somewhere that Eu citizens don't need to do the residence form now?


where did you read that?

unless it has changed within the past few days, you do

it's just a case of registering that you live here -not to be confused with the old-style 'residencia' which we had to do in the past & non-EU citizens still have to do


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> where did you read that?
> 
> unless it has changed within the past few days, you do
> 
> it's just a case of registering that you live here -not to be confused with the old-style 'residencia' which we had to do in the past & non-EU citizens still have to do


That's exactly what I read, but I assumed that would mean the EX16 would be for non -EU citizens!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> That's exactly what I read, but I assumed that would mean the EX16 would be for non -EU citizens!


no - the EX 16 is for residents of Spain

the EX 14 is for non-residents who need a NIE number, for example to buy a property


----------

